# Where do you stash your yarn? Stinky yarn experience...



## rebeccajoyceknits (May 19, 2014)

I'm looking for some advise on how to stash yarn. I had mine in 2 plastic bins with lids. I took them out to rearrange in bigger bins since my stash keeps getting bigger and bigger. There was a horrid smell that had stunk up all my yarn! I have laid it all out and now the smell is gone except for the "Martha Stewart Hemp Cotton" which is wrapped around cardboard spools. It was a kind of chemically, musty smell. I'm guessing yarn needs to breathe? Has anyone else had this happen? Where and how do you stash your yarn? Thanks so much


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

So far not, and I store my wool in plastic totes.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

haha I have only three balls of yarn ,they are still in the paper bag from the shop. LOL


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Cardboard gives off a chemical smell when confined sometimes, just like an old library where the pages of old paper backs are starting to age. I put those little bags of silica in every tub and container and inbetween the layers of my fabric. Dampness is kept at bay as well as odor. Seems I am always opening the closet doors or into tubs so never have much chance to get stale.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

cakes said:


> haha I have only three balls of yarn ,they are still in the paper bag from the shop. LOL


How long have you been knitting? 
That can't be True :lol: Now I see your HaHa :lol:


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

cakes said:


> haha I have only three balls of yarn ,they are still in the paper bag from the shop. LOL


You crack me up Cakes! I really think there are a lot of us that wish we could control our yarn accumulation as you do! I am doing better, or was, until I went to the Thrift Store and found a bunch, large acrylic skeins, $1. I will have to post a picture. Am taking them to my friend in Canada when I go so she can try new patterns for her nieces and nephews. It is not cheap to buy there unless you go to Zellers or Wal Mart and get it on sale. At least where she lives.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

grandmann said:


> How long have you been knitting?
> That can't be True :lol: Now I see your HaHa :lol:


I started, under Mums eye ,76 years back.,


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Wool does NOT 'need to breathe'! It's just like your own hair; as soon as it emerges above the skin, it is absolutely dead.

I'll go along with the outgassing of the glues used in the making of the cardboard tubes and throw in a guess that there was also outgassing from the new plastic bins. Glues and plastics give off chemicals for awhile after manufacture. In the case of some new plastic shower curtains, it takes a few days hanging open before its outgassing is done and you don't smell it anymore. Outgassing has also proven to be a problem in some new house constructions. All the glues used in the production of the plywood, various densities of particle boards can give off nearly toxic levels of gasses to which _some_ people may be sensitive. (That's one of the reasons we bought an 85-year-old house.)

I store my crochet threads (on cardboard tubes) in separate boxes/bins from my yarns (wool or synthetic or blends). I try to keep all natural animal fibres in ZipLocs. Some have been so stored for over twenty years and they're just fine.

Good luck!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

cakes said:


> I started, under Mums eye ,76 years back.,


Then you must have a 76 years Stash :thumbup: 
How do you store your wool or yarn :?:

Like Jessica Jean I have mine store in zip-lock bags in plastic totes.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

So that is what happened to my hair. It died before it emerged or the roots died :-o :shock: :lol: As for the "airing out" there is definitely no problem there. Now if I could find a way to collect the dead skin cells to feed my pet dust mites :-o :shock: :lol:

Before considering out gassing of cardboard etc. can you post the wording (or show a picture) of the Martha Stewart label in terms of the fiber content--like what %*Hemp* to cotton is there? She must be doing a great business nowadays. Just smelled my outer hemp fabric Merrells I've owned for over thirty years (not in a box all that time) and that isn't chemicals or foot odors I'm smelling :? :| :-o :shock:


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

I've found that the newer clear plastic totes have a weird smell that seems to not dissipate. I put in an air freshener meant to hang in the closet. It too is strong and kind of cloying. I didn't have yarn in there thank goodness, I had my summer clothes. I ended up having to wash them before the smell went away.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> You crack me up Cakes! I really think there are a lot of us that wish we could control our yarn accumulation as you do! I am doing better, or was, until I went to the Thrift Store and found a bunch, large acrylic skeins, $1. I will have to post a picture. Am taking them to my friend in Canada when I go so she can try new patterns for her nieces and nephews. It is not cheap to buy there unless you go to Zellers or Wal Mart and get it on sale. At least where she lives.


Sadly, Zeller's is no more. Some locations were turned into Walmarts, others into Targets. No yarn at Target, not much at Walmart. Thrift shops, church bazaars, garage sales and the like are my best source of yarn these days. Much as I'd like to support an LYS, I can't stomach their yarn-snobbery _or_ their prices.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

disgo said:


> ... Before considering out gassing of cardboard etc. can you post the wording (or show a picture) of the Martha Stewart label in terms of the fiber content--like what %*Hemp* to cotton is there? She must be doing a great business nowadays. Just smelled my outer hemp fabric Merrells I've owned for over thirty years (not in a box all that time) and that isn't chemicals or foot odors I'm smelling :? :| :-o :shock:


I've never had any hemp yarn, nor even tried pot, but that _may_ be the lingering 'problem'. http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/lion-brand-martha-stewart-crafts-cotton-hemp


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Jessica-Jean, my daughter just returned home from the Army and once a month or so we pick a new LYS to visit. (in Chicago-land). We have laughed at the people who run the shop's, they are all always really out of it, like a person coming out of a trance! You don't suppose that it's the hemp yarn, do you?


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I've never had any hemp yarn, nor even tried pot, but that _may_ be the lingering 'problem'. http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/lion-brand-martha-stewart-crafts-cotton-hemp


I better not hear of you using the excuse you were doing a "flame" test to see how much hemp content Martha has been using. Thank goodness hemp is only a "cousin". But take it from the former head of King County Detox they still have that "skunky" odor. 35% could still smell. I wonder if Martha is planning a new "brownie" recipe for her Martha Bakes series to be aired in Colorado and Washington exclusively :roll: :lol: :mrgreen: :twisted:



Jalsh said:


> Jessica-Jean, my daughter just returned home from the Army and once a month or so we pick a new LYS to visit. (in Chicago-land). We have laughed at the people who run the shop's, they are all always really out of it, like a person coming out of a trance! You don't suppose that it's the hemp yarn, do you?


If you are in CO or WA lately you wouldn't need to "suppose" its the yarn :lol:


----------



## Ros Tyler (Jan 2, 2014)

I think perhaps one particular type of synthetic yarn may have had a chemical "treatment" which has tainted the remainder? Alternatively, could any of the yarn been damp :?:


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Then you must have a 76 years Stash :thumbup:
> How do you store your wool or yarn :?:
> 
> Like Jessica Jean I have mine store in zip-lock bags in plastic totes.


I did say I have three balls of yarn in my "stash"


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

I store mine in ziplock bags with no problems. I have had great experiences with LYS. Cowgirl Yarn in Laramie, WY is a great one. I know all of you must go to Laramie quite often


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Hemp rope stinks. maybe the yarn does too.


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

cakes said:


> I did say I have three balls of yarn in my "stash"


ooooh, you sneaky lady. :wink:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

cakes said:


> I did say I have three balls of yarn in my "stash"


The Truth Will Set You Free :lol:
Can I Hear An Amen :!: :!: :!:


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Sadly, Zeller's is no more. Some locations were turned into Walmarts, others into Targets. No yarn at Target, not much at Walmart. Thrift shops, church bazaars, garage sales and the like are my best source of yarn these days. Much as I'd like to support an LYS, I can't stomach their yarn-snobbery _or_ their prices.


Oh, I haven't been in a Zellers since my brother passed 7 years ago, maybe my friends are like me, when a name changes it remains the same to the goers of 40 years! We each know what we are talking about! My LYS, 3 close if you call 30 miles close,( heck, Montana's drive that far for morning coffee ) 1 has wonderful help and smiles, 1 is same for service but low inventory, other I do not bother. There are always those that think it is my way or the hwy.,but my way is what is best for me and that is a bargain. I do not do adult garments tho' very often so if there was something I could not live without I would find a way!


----------



## LizB (Feb 2, 2014)

I may have the answer to the stinky smell. You said you had M.S. Hemp yarn...I have just had a bad experience with using hemp sting for scrubbies. Seems hemp has it's own peculiar smell. STINK is the word. After researching found hemp is marijuana, but a form not containing the drug. They use the stem of the plant. The smell is natural to it, and disgusting from my point of view. Took my hemp back to Michaels. Couldn't believe they were selling it as a stringing method for necklaces...Yuck! Wonder if you had it in a suitcase at the airport if the dogs would think it was Mary Jane???


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

LizB said:


> I may have the answer to the stinky smell. You said you had M.S. Hemp yarn...I have just had a bad experience with using hemp sting for scrubbies. Seems hemp has it's own peculiar smell. STINK is the word. After researching found hemp is marijuana, but a form not containing the drug. They use the stem of the plant. The smell is natural to it, and disgusting from my point of view. Took my hemp back to Michaels. Couldn't believe they were selling it as a stringing method for necklaces...Yuck! *Wonder if you had it in a suitcase at the airport if the dogs would think it was Mary Jane???*


Oops!! Now I think I need to keep my eye out to get some, make myself a simple braided bracelet _just_ to wear next time we fly anywhere!! Gotta test your theory! :XD: :XD:


----------



## esther irons (Jul 7, 2013)

Go to the pet store and get cedar savings ,they are used in hamster cages,and wrap in small bundles and place in your totes with your yarn, smells nice and deters moths
Esther


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Sadly, Zeller's is no more. Some locations were turned into Walmarts, others into Targets. No yarn at Target, not much at Walmart. Thrift shops, church bazaars, garage sales and the like are my best source of yarn these days. Much as I'd like to support an LYS, I can't stomach their yarn-snobbery _or_ their prices.


I was excited when I moved here as there was an actual lys little less than an hour away.
Went in there were no customers to be seen,no staff, when I did touch to feel the softness of a 100% wool I was considering purchasing ( not cheap) as I wanted to make a scarf for my mom for Christmas.
She popoo'ed my choice trying clearly to steer me to the really pricey yarn.
She asked what kind of knitting I do I told her I make hats for the shelter and baby sets for the hospital she asked what type of yarn I used
.No problem I told her Paton's for the washability she flipped and told me she would never carry that garbage in HER store and it was not really knitting if you use THAT type of yarn.
I stood there shocked and speechless DH took my arm led me outside vowing never to return to her store.
Lo and behold in less than a year later she had to close the shop as there were no more customers.
Do I feel sorry for her? NO she was rude self absorbed yarn snob!!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

cakes said:


> haha I have only three balls of yarn ,they are still in the paper bag from the shop. LOL


Just three in a paper bag...but how many in you actual yarn stash???...too many to count, I bet...LOL!


----------



## rebeccajoyceknits (May 19, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your advise! I'm throwing out the M.S yarn and putting all my yarn back in the totes and I'll tell you how it goes!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

rebeccajoyceknits said:


> Thank you everyone for your advise! I'm throwing out the M.S yarn and putting all my yarn back in the totes and I'll tell you how it goes!


NO! Don't throw it out!! It may stink, but it would probably make a great doormat at the very least. Or be used to yarn-bomb a tree or lamppost!


----------



## rebeccajoyceknits (May 19, 2014)

LOL!!! True, I don't think I really have the heart to chuck it. When it comes to yarn, I have a serious hoarding problem haha! I am going to throw out the cardboard spool though and not put it the M.S yarn back in the tote. I haven't yarn bombed anything yet so this might be the perfect time to try, thanks Jessica-Jean


----------



## annied (Jun 6, 2013)

I stash my yarn in a Cedar Chest. Yarn stays safe from moths and always smells wonderful because I have Lavender packets in with my yarn.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I keep my yarn in plastic bins or the multi-drawer roll around carts. Never had any odor problems.


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

I place mine in plastic bags and place a cake of nice smelling soap in each container and the smell permeates into the yarn and it is lovely when you go to get some yarn out for a project it smells gorgeous. :lol:


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

This thread sent me in a panic to my stash. When I was in New York, my daughter re-organized my yarn (which I had in boxes, after I got rid of all my furniture) and put it in plastic storage bins. It still smells okay, and I keep it in ziplock baggies, anyway, but I was scared.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Plastic bins and totes and vacuum bags...all with 2 sheets of Bounce dryer sheets included in each. Maggie


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

You could put a couple of my cedar sachets in each bin, they smell nice.

Just saying, you know.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

I store all my yarn in plastic totes and it okay


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

It's probably the cardboard tubing that the cotton yarn is wrap around any moisture can start to break that cardboard down causing a bad smell..and the plastic bin is made from oil by product and other chemicals so I imagine the two different things caused the bad odor. Are you storing different yarn types together or just one type because they may be interacting with one and other..


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

cakes said:


> haha I have only three balls of yarn ,they are still in the paper bag from the shop. LOL


That is my goal but I'm not quite there yet. I use those inexpensive nylon net pop-open hampers for laundry baskets and just recently realized that they make excellent yarn baskets, too! They are light and airy, and you can see the yarn at the bottom of the hamper through the netting. Don't know how well they would stack, but it probably could be done.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

madknitter07 said:


> I place mine in plastic bags and place a cake of nice smelling soap in each container and the smell permeates into the yarn and it is lovely when you go to get some yarn out for a project it smells gorgeous. :lol:


Same here,no rocking chair, just a recliner.


----------



## emmas mom (May 15, 2013)

rebeccajoyceknits said:


> I'm looking for some advise on how to stash yarn. I had mine in 2 plastic bins with lids. I took them out to rearrange in bigger bins since my stash keeps getting bigger and bigger. There was a horrid smell that had stunk up all my yarn! I have laid it all out and now the smell is gone except for the "Martha Stewart Hemp Cotton" which is wrapped around cardboard spools. It was a kind of chemically, musty smell. I'm guessing yarn needs to breathe? Has anyone else had this happen? Where and how do you stash your yarn? Thanks so much


I store mine "distributed" all over my spare room. Much easier to see the colors and what I have. It's also helped me put together colors I might not have otherwise tried. Just have to keep the door closed . . .3 cats!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Can't wait to see hemp yarn come down in price now that the US is beginning permit its being grown again here. The stupidity of the DEA and other govt agencies that lumped hemp with marijuana wound up banning this super easy crop for decades without any facts. Well, why should a few facts ever get in the way of big ag money.

Hemp is virtually a disease free crop and not bothered by a few weeds so it is a great cash crop for growers but not the chemical industry that foists its toxic product on farmers and the country.

I would think there was something in the bin that was breaking down in an unusual way. I hate plastic but do use the big bins and bags and never saw an odor problem


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

I store all my yarn and any thing I have knit with dryer sheets that keep things smelling nice. As to the LYS! I frequent them often and buy from them often, especially my favourite one in Barrie, because they have a wonderful selection and most unusual yarns at better prices than I see advertised on KP. Do I need any of those yarns, absolutely not but it does not stop me from buying. I think it is my duty to help the local economy. When I am in Florida, I buy all my yarn online as yarn shops are a rare breed near where I am. Just remembered, this is the month of their tent sale, must head to Barrie. When I retired I worked at village yarns in Toronto, but sad to say, it is no more.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Zip lock, Zip lock, Zip lock.


----------



## jbunae (Jul 7, 2014)

My guess - it's the hemp! I use a lot of twine/hemp in my card making and tag making - sometimes it has an awful smell. I will get better - but I keep it where it can get air. Not sure what makes it smell.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

rebeccajoyceknits said:


> I'm looking for some advise on how to stash yarn. I had mine in 2 plastic bins with lids. I took them out to rearrange in bigger bins since my stash keeps getting bigger and bigger. There was a horrid smell that had stunk up all my yarn! I have laid it all out and now the smell is gone except for the "Martha Stewart Hemp Cotton" which is wrapped around cardboard spools. It was a kind of chemically, musty smell. I'm guessing yarn needs to breathe? Has anyone else had this happen? Where and how do you stash your yarn? Thanks so much


Oh, BEWARE of cardboard!!

I have heard of a couple of instances where cardboard develops a smell. First, Bought some lipstick at a major department store, the kind that I always buy because it has NO smell. When I opened it at home, I smelled a terrible fish smell from the lipstick. So, I went back to the store, thinking they would think I was weird. No, the girl at the counter had encountered this. She said that when she was unpacking the lipsticks, she smelled a fish smell in the box. What had happened is that it is thought that the cardboard in which the lipsticks were shipped, got wet with sea water and picked up a smell and then the smell transferred to the lipsticks. You would not think so. Maybe cardboard is being manufactured with something that will cause a smell.

I keep my yarns in a bin, not in cellar but on main level of my house, and in plastic bags with cover closed. I think there are a lot of things that cause smells nowadays.

Also, when things get moist, they can mildew. I was in a school and a little child had a terribly smelling backpack. For some days, we could not trace the smell and the Principal traced it to the backpack. We think it was kept after school in a damp place at home.

I use vinegar in all of my washes to combat smells in clothes. Works VERY well. Good luck. I am very sorry. I hate smells that are ingrained in things.


----------



## cc1945 (Dec 10, 2013)

I always stash in the closet with a little lavender bag in it.
The closet door is always open (guest room) unless I have a visitor.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

cc1945 said:


> I always stash in the closet with a little lavender bag in it.
> The closet door is always open (guest room) unless I have a visitor.


Where can I find those packets?


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

No, and I have stored some yarn in plastic bins for years and years. But I would think that one of the yarns you stored had a chemical that was the culprit. Years ago, I once bought a wool sweater that when I took it out of the plastic bag it cam in, it smelled strong of fish ! Yuck. I took it back to the store. In your case, it may have been the hemp, since it is a plant that goes through a lot of processing.


----------



## BMFleming (Jun 27, 2013)

I store my yarn in plastic boxes. I sometimes throw a downy sheet in if I intend to close it up. Otherwise they are open.


----------



## LindaCardin (Aug 4, 2014)

No longer any Zellers in Canada, we now have Target but they don't have yarn :-(



Montana Gramma said:


> You crack me up Cakes! I really think there are a lot of us that wish we could control our yarn accumulation as you do! I am doing better, or was, until I went to the Thrift Store and found a bunch, large acrylic skeins, $1. I will have to post a picture. Am taking them to my friend in Canada when I go so she can try new patterns for her nieces and nephews. It is not cheap to buy there unless you go to Zellers or Wal Mart and get it on sale. At least where she lives.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

I have a large 5 drawer filing cabinet, 36" wide and I store yarn in 4 of the drawers. the top drawer is more like a pull out "shelf" where I keep all my stationery for letter writing.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

cakes said:


> haha I have only three balls of yarn ,they are still in the paper bag from the shop. LOL


WHAT!! Only three ball.....what planet are you from.... ;-) :lol:


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

I store all my yarn in plastic bins that I buy at Walmart but I put Moth-A-Way or Lavender packets in with the yarn, it seems to protect the yarn from those little critters, some of the yarn is 15 years old (just haven't decided the correct garment). I have a pair of hemp sheets and they don't smell, maybe the process is different for fabric.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Some shoes get smelly and some don't. If both are worn by the same person, the relevant factor must be something in the materials.

I don't know why I don't have problems with the way I store yarn -- most of it (acrylic and cotton) is in cardboard boxes in a hot attic. I've never found anything munched on. Maybe I'm pushing my luck. I do keep the wool in the house, though.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I've never had any hemp yarn, nor even tried pot, but that _may_ be the lingering 'problem'. http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/lion-brand-martha-stewart-crafts-cotton-hemp


I've been working with hemp yarn I've had for a few years most of the summer, but it's elsebeth lavold brand; 34% hemp, 41% cotton, 25% modal. A former LYS discontinued all yarn to become strictly a quilting shop so it was very inexpensive. At no time has it had any odor, but it was stored in the plastic store bag, not a bin.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I haven't had this happen yet. I store my yarn in big plastic bins.

Hazel


----------



## grandma shirley (May 7, 2013)

Can we store completed prayer shawls in plastic bags to save on space? Will anything happen to the yarn over time?


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

nanaof3 said:


> WHAT!! Only three ball.....what planet are you from.... ;-) :lol:


I used to be like that trying to finish every project before buying yarn for the next one. I want to get back to that way of living!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

madknitter07 said:


> I place mine in plastic bags and place a cake of nice smelling soap in each container and the smell permeates into the yarn and it is lovely when you go to get some yarn out for a project it smells gorgeous. :lol:


Nice idea!


----------



## Hilda (Apr 23, 2011)

The hemp used to make fibre is not the same as the variety of hemp that is smoked for a high.


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

cakes said:


> haha I have only three balls of yarn ,they are still in the paper bag from the shop. LOL


REALLY!!!! No Kidding????


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

Only three balls of yarn - This gave me a GOOD laugh! But, good for you!


cakes said:


> haha I have only three balls of yarn ,they are still in the paper bag from the shop. LOL


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

emmas mom said:


> I store mine "distributed" all over my spare room. Much easier to see the colors and what I have. It's also helped me put together colors I might not have otherwise tried. Just have to keep the door closed . . .3 cats!


I got tired of having a stuffy-smelling wool room, because the door was always closed to keep the felines out. Then I had the inspiration to add a cheapo screen door to that doorway. It may not look very elegant, but air circulates cat-free! As a bonus, the temperature in there is not greatly different from the rest of the basement. I liked it so much, that I went and added screen doors on our bedroom (my darling decided when we moved in here that there would be no more cats in our bed  ), on one of the doorways to the living room (he also didn't want cats on the new furniture, not that its even visible for all the junk that covers it now!), and a final one on the office doorway (but he leaves it open half the time, so what's the point?). These crazy indoor screen doors do prevent the drastic differences in temperature between open areas and closed, which is a very good thing - in my opinion.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

grandma shirley said:


> Can we store completed prayer shawls in plastic bags to save on space? Will anything happen to the yarn over time?


No, nothing will happen to the yarn or what's made from it. There are even some folks who store yarn and completed projects in 'space' bags - those self-sealing, vacuum-the-air-out bags - to reduce on the volume of space necessary to store them.

I bought a batch of lovely yarn that someone had taken the time to wrap very tightly - one-by-on - with Saran Wrap! I'm guessing it was a space-saving measure, since the one I unwrapped immediately puffed up to normal size - about four times the size of the wrapped skeins. For packing into a suitcase? Just for home storage? I've no idea.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lovinknittin said:


> I used to be like that trying to finish every project before buying yarn for the next one. I want to get back to that way of living!


I would, too. Let me know if you find the way. I obviously need some guidance, since the stash has expanded beyond the limits of the largest room in the house!


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

A good soap to put in your bags of yarn are the little ones you get at hotels.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I got tired of having a stuffy-smelling wool room, because the door was always closed to keep the felines out. Then I had the inspiration to add a cheapo screen door to that doorway. It may not look very elegant, but air circulates cat-free! As a bonus, the temperature in there is not greatly different from the rest of the basement. I liked it so much, that I went and added screen doors on our bedroom (my darling decided when we moved in here that there would be no more cats in our bed  ), on one of the doorways to the living room (he also didn't want cats on the new furniture, not that its even visible for all the junk that covers it now!), and a final one on the office doorway (but he leaves it open half the time, so what's the point?). These crazy indoor screen doors do prevent the drastic differences in temperature between open areas and closed, which is a very good thing - in my opinion.


I think those screen doors are a great idea--for cats. I think my dogs, however, would have holes in them in short order, so we use baby gates for traffic control :~).


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I would, too. Let me know if you find the way. I obviously need some guidance, since the stash has expanded beyond the limits of the largest room in the house!


Um, is that bad? I use yarn in most rooms as if it were interior decorating--then there's the basement and the attic.....


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> I think those screen doors are a great idea--for cats. I think my dogs, however, would have holes in them in short order, so we use baby gates for traffic control :~).


Oh, the cats shred the cheap screening, so I staple a piece of half-inch wire mesh over it on the bottom half. With cats, baby gates need to be stacked three-high to fill the entire doorway. I've done it when quarantining a newly arrived cat, but getting in and out of the room was difficult.


----------



## mooney.me55 (Jul 5, 2014)

Great idea! :-D


----------



## Knitting Cruiser (Mar 19, 2011)

For those of you who use the dryer sheets in with your yarn storage, be a bit careful! The dryer sheets, when in close contact with things for a period of time, can leave oily stains. Found this out the hard way when I had a sheet in the bottom of a wooden drawer. Some time later I found the oily stain that had soaked into the wood.


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

I do like my mother did....a bar of soap in all enclosed areas! Including dresser drawers! My clothes smell nice and fresh all the time!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Mem51 said:


> I do like my mother did....a bar of soap in all enclosed areas! Including dresser drawers! My clothes smell nice and fresh all the time!


Does this work only with scented soaps, or will it work as well with unscented soaps? I detest scents!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Have you been to The Nook in Lisle? They are down to earth and very friendly. I love going there and spending a few hours. It's a unique shop add she sells ice cream, candy and coffee and tea drinks besides having yarn in all price categories and accessories.
Kathy


----------



## Babslovesknitting (Dec 31, 2011)

I keep my yarn in plastic bins, no smell, and some I have had for over 50 years. It is the hemp, I just bought some for the soles for sandals, horrible smell, oily chemical smell,
don't store hemp with other yarns


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

I just use the soaps that you get when staying in a hotel or motel and they tend to be not too scented - at least I have not noticed a strong scent from them.


----------



## roneesmom (Mar 17, 2014)

So many topics to talk about! So have to add my two cents worth- first, I'm knitting a lacy poncho with 100% long fiber hemp by lanaknits in a dk weight. At no time has it ever had an odor to it, but I have not stored it in a confined space. I hate the feel of it-stiff and almost like knitting with a very fine hemp rope! However, I'm sure when I wash and wet block it, it will soften. We have a great LYS here in Abilene, called Yarnies. Her prices are very reasonable, and the smiles and service are great. I intend to do my part in keeping her in business! Lol. I, too, store my yarn in ziplock bags and plastic bins, with no odor problems, but I do let the bins air out for about a week before using them.


----------



## n ancyrboyle (Jun 23, 2013)

To store your yarn: get a cat/cats; buy litter in plastic containers; put some whole cloves in with the stash yarn; hang a yarn band, noting # of skeins/balls, outside the container; stack the containers in a dry spot (my cellar) and they will last for a long, long time! I am speaking from experience and have more stash than most yarn shops have in stock !?! I've been knitting for 76 years. 
PS: My cats have learned to leave my works-in-process alone.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

n ancyrboyle said:


> To store your yarn: get a cat/cats; buy litter in plastic containers; put some whole cloves in with the stash yarn; hang a yarn band, noting # of skeins/balls, outside the container; stack the containers in a dry spot (my cellar) and they will last for a long, long time! I am speaking from experience and have more stash than most yarn shops have in stock !?! I've been knitting for 76 years.
> PS: My cats have learned to leave my works-in-process alone.


For the non-cat owners, browse the neighbours' recycle stuff for those empty cat-litter containers. I don't keep yarn in them, but I do use them for the bagged cat kibble and for the too-heavy (50 lbs.) litter boxes.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

never had any problems,but i store my yarn in a cabinet.


----------



## knutty for knitting (Sep 20, 2011)

I store all yarns in plastic bins lined with acid free paper like ones used for quilts.


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

I store mine in plastic bins but I also add a dryer sheet to the bin.


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

I store mine in plastic bins but I also add a dryer sheet to the bin.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

disgo said:


> So that is what happened to my hair. It died before it emerged or the roots died :-o :shock: :lol: As for the "airing out" there is definitely no problem there. Now if I could find a way to collect the dead skin cells to feed my pet dust mites :-o :shock: :lol:


Pet dust mites.

I have some of those. Freddy is my favorite. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Oh, the cats shred the cheap screening, so I staple a piece of half-inch wire mesh over it on the bottom half. With cats, baby gates need to be stacked three-high to fill the entire doorway. I've done it when quarantining a newly arrived cat, but getting in and out of the room was difficult.


I concur that cats would shred regular screening and outsmart baby gates in a flash unless they were stacked. Our dogs are small and not as bright as they could be except for the youngest, who hasn't thought of climbing the gates yet :~D! I agree that the gates are a pain, but the lesser of the possible evils. Sadly, I'm allergic to kitties so we have only one. She's terrified of the dogs for no reason that I know of and chooses to live in the basement craft room. Where there's a will, there's a way.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

rebeccajoyceknits said:


> I'm looking for some advise on how to stash yarn. I had mine in 2 plastic bins with lids. I took them out to rearrange in bigger bins since my stash keeps getting bigger and bigger. There was a horrid smell that had stunk up all my yarn! I have laid it all out and now the smell is gone except for the "Martha Stewart Hemp Cotton" which is wrapped around cardboard spools. It was a kind of chemically, musty smell. I'm guessing yarn needs to breathe? Has anyone else had this happen? Where and how do you stash your yarn? Thanks so much


Try putting wadded up newspaper into the bin then a layer of tissue paper so the newsprint doesn't stain your yarn. Change the paper every couple of months. It should help keep it from getting smelly.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> For the non-cat owners, browse the neighbours' recycle stuff for those empty cat-litter containers. I don't keep yarn in them, but I do use them for the bagged cat kibble and for the too-heavy (50 lbs.) litter boxes.


If you have a restruant,deli,bakery that you frequent they sometimes get food products ,spices,mixes etc in the 5 gallon pail with a snap on lid most will save them if you ask for free or very nominal fee.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Sadly, Zeller's is no more. Some locations were turned into Walmarts, others into Targets. No yarn at Target, not much at Walmart. Thrift shops, church bazaars, garage sales and the like are my best source of yarn these days. Much as I'd like to support an LYS, I can't stomach their yarn-snobbery _or_ their prices.


Our Wal-Mart has a paltry selection in store, too. However, if you go to Wa-Mart's website and order your yarn and have it shipped to the store, the shipping is free. Of course you have to know what you want and miss the experience of handling it and seeing the color "in person".


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

All of my yarns, threads, and fabrics are stored on wire shelves, in baskets.
Crochet cotton, wool yarn, sock yarn, all of it is sorted and in baskets I purchase from thrift stores, dollar stores, yard sales, even a couple of easter baskets and bread baskets, all shapes and sizes.
Anything on a cone, like serger thread, is on a peg board. 
The wire shelving is the type found at the home center, Lowe's, Home Depot, etc. 
I tried the plastic bin with lid setup initially, and noticed the musty smell you mentioned. I tried putting a dryer sheet, cracking one end of the lid, a couple drops essential oil in a scrap of fabric in each bin, then just switched to baskets.


----------



## orkchild (Jun 10, 2013)

For long term storage I use the ziplock space bags that you vacume the air out of. For short term baskets.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

THis is an interesting topic. Thanks for asking.


----------



## lorimackinnon (Sep 15, 2011)

Vintage steamer trunks, they pretend to be coffee tables and bedroom furniture only you need know what they are really filled with.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I've kept mine in plastic buckets for years, and never had a problem....I will be opening the ones with the yarn I don't use very often just to be sure, though.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Oh, the cats shred the cheap screening, so I staple a piece of half-inch wire mesh over it on the bottom half. With cats, baby gates need to be stacked three-high to fill the entire doorway. I've done it when quarantining a newly arrived cat, but getting in and out of the room was difficult.


LOL. I'm trying to picture you crawling through the bottom gate. I don't think it would be very easy getting through the middle or top gate!


----------



## Daisy Cottage Designs (Apr 24, 2014)

I use wine cabinets.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Stephhy said:


> Pet dust mites.
> 
> I have some of those. Freddy is my favorite. :lol: :lol: :lol:


I have a whole troupe of them now trained just like the larger flea circuses of old. They all have beaded, sequined and feather outfits. Wish there was a variety show like the good old Ed Sullivan since mine get all decked out and perform a conga line to the Macarena and Chicken song!


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

disgo said:


> I have a whole troupe of them now trained just like the larger flea circuses of old. They all have beaded, sequined and feather outfits. Wish there was a variety show like the good old Ed Sullivan since mine get all decked out and perform a conga line to the Macarena and Chicken song!


Wow! What kind of yarn and needles do you use to knit for them???


----------



## sherrit (Jul 20, 2014)

SAMkewel said:


> Um, is that bad? I use yarn in most rooms as if it were interior decorating--then there's the basement and the attic.....


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

grandmasheryl said:


> If you have a restaurant, deli, bakery that you frequent they sometimes get food products ,spices,mixes etc in the 5 gallon pail with a snap on lid most will save them if you ask for free or very nominal fee.


I've got some of those too, but I picked them up from a corridor in a mall's food court on my way through after work at 7 AM. They had been filled with cookie dough and still have the labels on the lids.

Another source of such reclosable buckets is to buy powdered laundry detergent in them. They work well for many uses.

About possibly objectionable scents from such buckets - I've never found it to linger after a through washing and airing, no matter if it had first housed food, detergent, or kitty litter.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jmf6406 said:


> Our Wal-Mart has a paltry selection in store, too. However, if you go to Wal-Mart's website and order your yarn and have it shipped to the store, the shipping is free. Of course you have to know what you want and miss the *experience of handling it and seeing the color "in person"*.


Which is the _only_ reason I've never bought any yarn on eBay. (The dozen balls of Speed-Cro-Sheen don't count; #3 crochet thread isn't 'yarn'!)


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Alta Grama said:


> LOL. I'm trying to picture you crawling through the bottom gate. I don't think it would be very easy getting through the middle or top gate!


Actually, the top and bottom gates stayed put, and the middle gate was an openable-like-a-door one. With literally half of my six-foot height in my legs, it's always been easy for me to step over baby gates. I just had to crouch the top of me at the same time. It only lasted a week or so. We didn't want to let a small feisty kitten loose in this large house right off the bat. Needed to see if she was litter trained (check!), would eat the kibble we offered (check!), and was at all aggressive with our existing felines. Turned out she was only aggressive with people's hands. She lived a long indoor life, but only rarely allowed herself to be petted or handled. She never became friendly with the other cats. Afterward, I gave away the best of the gates to askers on Freecycle.


----------



## k1p2sox (Feb 25, 2011)

Lovinknittin said:


> Where can I find those packets?


I make mine. I also keep a sachet of home made potporee (sp?) in my yarn bag. I scents the yarn and smells so nice while I am working on a project.


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

Mem51 said:


> I do like my mother did....a bar of soap in all enclosed areas! Including dresser drawers! My clothes smell nice and fresh all the time!


I do the same thing! Also use it for some of my yarn in plastic bins. It is a great excuse to buy some of those lovely French milled soaps. And sometimes when I go to the autumn fairs there are people who sell their homemade soap. Nice to help them out and for me to get something I would never use for bathing! (Too costly!)


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I have always wanted to try Hempathy yarn. I wonder if it stinks too?! Actually, I have several beautiful all hemp articles of clothing that just get better with age, a jacket, skirt, and a shirt. I've never noticed any bad odor ever.


----------



## ciasbos (Jul 18, 2011)

I keep mine in the bottom of my closet in paper bags, even after a couple of years, no odor


----------



## roneesmom (Mar 17, 2014)

I have some Hempathy, and have never noticed any scent whatsoever, and I've had it stored about 3 years. Nancy


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

joycevv said:


> I have always wanted to try Hempathy yarn. I wonder if it stinks too?! Actually, I have several beautiful all hemp articles of clothing that just get better with age, a jacket, skirt, and a shirt. I've never noticed any bad odor ever.


(quote)
Hemp

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Jump to: navigation, search

This article is about industrial and foodstuff products that are derived from hemp cultivars of the Cannabis plant. For the usage of Cannabis as a drug, see Cannabis (drug). For other uses, see Hemp (disambiguation).

Hemp field in Côtes-d'Armor, Brittany, France
Hemp (from Old English hænep) is a commonly used term for high growing varieties of the Cannabis plant and its products, which include fiber, oil, and seed. Hemp is refined into products such as hemp seed foods, hemp oil, wax, resin, rope, cloth, pulp, paper, and fuel.

Other variants of the herb Cannabis sativa are widely used as a drug, commonly known as marijuana. These variants are typically low growing and have higher content of tetrahydrocannabinol (THC). The legality of Cannabis varies widely from country to country, and from state to state in the United States. In many countries regulatory limits for concentrations of psychoactive drug compounds, particularly THC, in hemp require the use of strains of the plant which are bred for low content.[1](quote)

_All fibers are processed differently and unless you are a witness to their production you have only the companies claims to go by. There are no regulations anymore so a process as listed below can stand for "hemp" since the solvent polymer was produced from hemp and thus no smell._

http://organicclothing.blogs.com/my_weblog/2005/11/tencel_sustaina.html

(quote)Modal (textile)

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Jump to: navigation, search

This article needs additional citations for verification. Please help improve this article by adding citations to reliable sources. Unsourced material may be challenged and removed. (February 2010)

Modal is a type of rayon,[1] a semi-synthetic cellulose fiber made by spinning reconstituted cellulose, in this case often from beech trees. Modal is used alone or with other fibers (often cotton or spandex) in household items such as pajamas, towels, bathrobes, underwear and bedsheets.

Manufacturers claim a number of advantages for the fiber: about 50% more hygroscopic (water-absorbent) per unit volume than cotton, takes dye like cotton, color-fast when washed in warm water, resistant to shrinkage and fading but prone to stretching and pilling. It is also claimed that mineral deposits from hard water do not stick to the fabric surface. It is smooth and soft, more so than mercerized cotton, though some perceive it to have a synthetic texture. Modal fabrics should be washed at lower temperatures and, like cotton, are often ironed after washing.(quote)


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

grandmann said:


> How long have you been knitting?
> That can't be True :lol: Now I see your HaHa :lol:


Are you kidding me???!!!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

jmf6406 said:


> Wow! What kind of yarn and needles do you use to knit for them???


Since they are deathly allergic to wool, alpaca, bison, qiviut, yak, cashmere, cotton and all synthetics finding a yarn that isn't 100% silk in the right weight (right off the cocoon) is impossible. I have the needles just no fiber. I have a microscopic serger made by Baby Lock that I use to sew the fabric to which I can attach the beads, sequins and feathers as needed. My flea sweat shop get a little blood each day after making their quota.

Having five costume changes during the show has led to a lot of costumes.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

I store my yarn in plastic containers. I also use ziplock type bags that I get from the golf shop when they get in golf clothing. I have never had any smells. When I used to go into a thrift store that used plastic bags. There was an awful smell of petroleum...time to air out the store...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

If you have an odor in your yarn,or anywhere else, put charcoal with it. The charcoal will absorb the odor and any bacteria that is causing the odor. If you are afraid of getting charcoal dust on it, punch holes in the lid of a plastic container. Put the charcoal in that and close it up in a plastic bag tightly sealed or other container you can seal. It remove sour milk smell from the carpet in my car, rotten food smell from an old camper that fridge was accidentally turned off with food in it. It will work on yarn or fabric too. 

Almost all of my yarn is in plastic totes, some in the bags it came in, either paper or plastic. I've never had a problem with odors. I have also vacuum packed enough yarn for a sweater to take on the train with me so it would fit in the suitcase and be easily accessible. I found a few extra skeins several years later with no ill effects. 

Tami


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

joycevv said:


> I have always wanted to try Hempathy yarn. I wonder if it stinks too?! Actually, I have several beautiful all hemp articles of clothing that just get better with age, a jacket, skirt, and a shirt. I've never noticed any bad odor ever.


About three years ago when our former LYS stopped carrying yarn to become a quilt shop only, I bought several balls of Hempathy and have been working with it off and on since May. It does not have any odor and is very nice to work with. I'm happy to have more in two other colors and also bought some linen yarn at the same time, which seems to be harder on my hands, although I know it will soften after it's washed.


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

Ziplock bags with the air sucked out. The bags are then in a cupboard or a strong fabric and leather holdall. All natural fibres, all fine - no smells or storage deterioration.


----------



## stressreducer (Aug 29, 2014)

Since the family decided to grow up, marry and move away, I found that I had two empty chests of drawers. If it's in a plastic sleeve when I buy it I leave it until I'm ready to use it. But sometimes I buy it just to look at it!


----------



## kasselkeeper (Jul 27, 2014)

Stash your yarn behind your back! First you make a pillow cover with an opening...like some buttons down the front. (patterns on lionbrand, allfreeknitting, etc) Then you stuff it with your yarn. Put it on your couch, sit down,lean back and start a new project!


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I mainly store the 'good' stuff inside the house in large willow baskets and a cedar chest. All the rest is stored in zippered comforter bags.

I've received yarn from some well-meaning folks that was mildewed. I laid it all outside in the sunshine for several days. This usually takes care of the smell but not always so my next step was to place lava bags with the yarn in a cedar chest. What we won't do to save a hank of yarn!


----------



## kasselkeeper (Jul 27, 2014)

For odors, it will help if you put dryer sheets in and about the skeins, wherever you keep them.


----------



## sherrit (Jul 20, 2014)

Dangrktty said:


> All of my yarns, threads, and fabrics are stored on wire shelves, in baskets.
> Crochet cotton, wool yarn, sock yarn, all of it is sorted and in baskets I purchase from thrift stores, dollar stores, yard sales, even a couple of easter baskets and bread baskets, all shapes and sizes.
> Anything on a cone, like serger thread, is on a peg board.
> The wire shelving is the type found at the home center, Lowe's, Home Depot, etc.
> I tried the plastic bin with lid setup initially, and noticed the musty smell you mentioned. I tried putting a dryer sheet, cracking one end of the lid, a couple drops essential oil in a scrap of fabric in each bin, then just switched to baskets.


I use baskets as well, although I do have the yarn in zip-lock bags.


----------



## CrochetorKnit (Feb 15, 2013)

Jean Keith said:


> I mainly store the 'good' stuff inside the house in large willow baskets and a cedar chest. All the rest is stored in zippered comforter bags.
> 
> I've received yarn from some well-meaning folks that was mildewed. I laid it all outside in the sunshine for several days. This usually takes care of the smell but not always so my next step was to place lava bags with the yarn in a cedar chest. What we won't do to save a hank of yarn!


Arent those zippered comforter bags the greatest????!!!!! I had two I was using in addition to plastic storage tubs and broke the zipper on one -- I'm heartbroken about that!!!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

CrochetorKnit said:


> Arent those zippered comforter bags the greatest????!!!!! I had two I was using in addition to plastic storage tubs and broke the zipper on one -- I'm heartbroken about that!!!


If you sew, maybe you can replace the zipper with velcro.


----------



## CrochetorKnit (Feb 15, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> If you sew, maybe you can replace the zipper with velcro.


Never thought of that - thanks!!!  :thumbup:


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Jessica Jean come to my part of the world in Penrith and I assure you that the women in my LYS are wonderful. They are certainly not snobs.

Cakes! I am surprised at you not having more wool then three balls with Woollen Mills around you like Bendigo and Wangaratta. If I lived in Melbourne you would have a hard time getting me out of those mills. I get withdrawal symptoms if I don't go to my LYS every week or so.


----------



## LindaCardin (Aug 4, 2014)

We need a "like" button as on Facebook.



mavisb said:


> Jessica Jean come to my part of the world in Penrith and I assure you that the women in my LYS are wonderful. They are certainly not snobs.
> 
> Cakes! I am surprised at you not having more wool then three balls with Woollen Mills around you like Bendigo and Wangaratta. If I lived in Melbourne you would have a hard time getting me out of those mills. I get withdrawal symptoms if I don't go to my LYS every week or so.


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

I have noticed a funny odor in some of my clear plastic storage containers that I use to store yarn. I thought see- through containers would make it easier to find yarn. I have never had any odor problem with the big Rubbermaid solid color containers I use. There must be something in the cheaper clear plastic. Bargains are not always bargains!!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I use clear plastic draw string bags with lavender dryer sheets to store my yarn.


----------



## knitster475 (Apr 30, 2014)

I also have found that plastic totes have weird odors. Who knows what kinds of chemicals are incorporated into the plastic tubs made in China and whether they are really even safe. I'm sure breathing all those outgassing chemicals can't be good.

Also, plastic tubs can absorb odors from things stored in them or around them which can be very hard to get rid of. I store most of my yarns in large clear (food grade) plastic ziplock bags or twist tie bags, then put them in cloth duffle bags or totes to keep light from fading the yarns. These bags are less likely to have harmful chemicals in them and the duffle bags and totes also protect the bags from getting torn and letting in moths. I've never had any problems with the yarn degrading as a result of plastic bag storage. Just make sure the yarn is absolutely dry before storing to avoid mold.


----------



## KnitWit 54 (Oct 28, 2012)

Mine's fine in plastic totes. Everything even survived the "sewer" flood we had a few years back.
If the smell continues, my grandmother used to put a "not too stinky" dryer sheet in each bin.


----------



## LindaCardin (Aug 4, 2014)

I received this link in my email:

http://espacetricot.wordpress.com/2014/09/04/take-good-care-of-your-stash/


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Sadly, Zeller's is no more. Some locations were turned into Walmarts, others into Targets. No yarn at Target, not much at Walmart. Thrift shops, church bazaars, garage sales and the like are my best source of yarn these days. Much as I'd like to support an LYS, I can't stomach their yarn-snobbery _or_ their prices.


I quite agree JJ, although I do like to go in and have a little squeeze of the really pricey stuff!!!


----------

